# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie en chaos in het denken

## nannie45

bij deze een vraag? ik heb zelf een zware depressie en het is heel erg gaan malen in mijn hoofd alles doorelkaar tegen jezelf praten tegen je gedachten pfffff geen fijn leven zo en heeel erg duizelig eigenlijk teveel om optenoemen, nu heb ik sinds 6 mnd citalopram en sinds deze week risparidon er bij . wie herkent zich hier ook in? :Frown:

----------


## katje45

Hallo Nannie,

Wil je eigenlijk heel veel sterkte wensen!
Duim voor je dat de risperidon goed helpt tegen die stemmen. Probeer te denken aan leuke dingen.

----------

